# Interesting oldies...



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I was less than 5 years old and I loved this song...I lived in Argentina then...I know this is meaningless for the majority of you...I am sorry. I wanted to share this with you.

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Julie London:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> .I know this is meaningless for the majority of you...I am sorry. I wanted to share this with you.


It may be - I don't know what she's saying - but since you shared your story, now it does mean something.

Thanks for the other videos. I've always had a soft spot for Glenn Miller; I'm glad they got him on film. And Deanna Durbin sure can crank out Russian. Of course, Julie London putting herself out there with just a guitar shows she knew what she was doing. No auto-tuners required.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Manxfeeder*

Thank you....Well....Lolita Torres was Argentinian and sun in Spanish, she was so successful in Argentina but in Russia too...

The lyrics are here:

http://algodemusicacharlada.blogspot.com/2007/10/no-me-mires-mas.html

En la luz de tu mirada 
yo me quemo si te miro...
Si suspiras yo suspiro, 
pues un eco tuyo soy.
Si se encuentran nuestras manos
y se estrechan un momento
Al sentir tus pulsos siento
que mi vida yo te doy...
No me mires igual que a otras miras 
pues de angustia moriré quiza...
No me mires, pero si me miras
mírame a los ojos que allí te veras...
No me mires que por dos caminos 
van nuestros destinos,
no me mires más...
Que te vayas de mi vida...
Yo te ruego que te alejes,
yo te pido que me dejes 
y te olvides que te amé
Pero lejos de mi vida 
entre niebla gris de ausencia
se hará vida tu presencia
donde quiera que yo esté
No me mires igual que a otras miras
pues de angustia moriré quiza...
no me mires, pero si me miras 
mirame a los ojos y allí te veras
No me mires que por dos caminos 
van nuestros destinos
no me mires mas...
.
I can transle it if you really like the song.

Martin


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I was less than 5 years old and I loved this song...I lived in Argentina then...I know this is meaningless for the majority of you...I am sorry. I wanted to share this with you.
> 
> Martin


Really? I live in Argentina now.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

I enjoyed the third clip much more than the first two. I preferred the first clip than the second.

HarpsichordConcerto, impressed.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*well...*



> enjoyed the third clip much more than the first two. I preferred the first clip than the second.
> 
> HarpsichordConcerto, impressed.


I'd love if you poste something you like...I was thinking about a musical comedy I love, not very popular ( I was always marginal...)

PAJAMA GAME

3 versions of this:

Hey there!














Hernando..hides away!






Best regards for everybody

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

> Really? I live in Argentina now.


Are you Argentinian?

How old are you?

Do you enjoy living there?

Where in Argentina? (which city?)

Do you speak Spanish?

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Hey there, lyrics*

Hey there, you with the stars in your eyes
Love never made a fool of you
You used to be too wise

Hey there, you on that high flying cloud
Though she won't throw a crumb to you
You think some day she'll come to you

Better forget her
Her with her nose in the air
She has dancing on a string
Break it and she won't care

Won't take this advice
I hand you like a brother
Or are you not seeing things too clear
Are you too much in love to hear

Is it all going in one ear
And out the other

Better forget her
Her with her nose in the air
She has you dancing on a string
Break it and she won't care

Won't you take this advice
I hand you like a brother
Or are you not seeing things too clear
Are you too much in love to hear
Is it all going in one ear and out the other


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Quite good. Thanks for posting.

HarpsichordConcerto, impressed again.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm pleasantly surprised, Martin...

A few clips from one of my own favorite "jazz vocal and/or traditional pop" ladies - Peggy Lee


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

Corcovado is definitely one of my favourite Jobim melodies, never liked the Ipanema song though.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Loving the blasts from the past. And I'm glad people still remember Jo Stafford.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*L-o-v-e-l-y*



> A few clips from one of my own favorite "jazz vocal and/or traditional pop" ladies - Peggy Lee


Just lovely! Thak you very much for posting this!!!!!

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Peggy Lee*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peggy_Lee

I haven't realized she was so old, I still remember her...

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Lee....*

Suddenly another Lee came to my mind...






Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Starry...*

I love both songs but the second is awesome and I don't remember the name...

Best

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Brazil rocks*

I love both Brazilian songs...I went three times to Brazil and I have a very good Brazilian friend...











I speak a bad portuguese but I understand a lot...

Enjoy!

Martin

P.S. These are typical songs, not for export...La Chica d'Ipanema was sung by Sinatra, remember?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Suddenly another Lee came to my mind...


Hey, Little Miss Firecracker! I have a friend who used to record her in his studio and play guitar for her. She's still kicking around out there.

The Lee that really rings my chimes is Lee Konitz. But I think we're dealing with vocalists here.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Just lovely! Thak you very much for posting this!!!!!
> 
> Martin


I'm glad that you like Peggy.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peggy_Lee
> 
> I haven't realized she was so old, I still remember her...
> 
> Martin


Yes, she's had a very long career. And she's one of the few singers of that era who was also a songwriter. Of course she did all of the usual standards from Porter, Berlin, Gershwin and others like that, but her own catalologue of songs is respectable and some of them were major hits. And she's such a classy singer. Sexy in a non-vulgar way. I love her.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

> Yes, she's had a very long career. And she's one of the few singers of that era who was also a songwriter. Of course she did all of the usual standards from Porter, Berlin, Gershwin and others like that, but her own catalologue of songs is respectable and some of them were major hits. And she's such a classy singer. Sexy in a non-vulgar way. I love her.


She was terrific...she died in 2002...Indeed it was unusual at that time to be a female songwriter..She was very very talented.

Thank you again...put some more if you please...

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*a bit disappointed*

No comments about my Brazilian stuff.... I guess American people are mostly familiar with American stuff...

Then you maby remember this movie I have seen at least 10 times!










But after a while it became...






LOL

:tiphat:


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm not American though.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I love both Brazilian songs...I went three times to Brazil and I have a very good Brazilian friend...
> 
> I speak a bad portuguese but I understand a lot...
> 
> ...


Yes, you are right. Enjoyable once in a while when I come across these types of music.

HarpsichordConcerto, Brazilian mood.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Where are you from*



> I'm not American though.


Where are you from? Are you Argentinian?

Martin, curious


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

No I'm British. I don't really care where music is from or what language it is in, I think there can be good music from anywhere. Boundaries have broken down enormously over the last decade.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> She was terrific...she died in 2002...Indeed it was unusual at that time to be a female songwriter..She was very very talented.
> 
> Thank you again...put some more if you please...
> 
> Martin


Ok....


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

As the videos show, Peggy Lee was one of those few singers who could speak to three generations on their own terms.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Peggy Lee*

I had just errors...it says try later...I will.

Best

Martin


----------

